# ROAR Region 12 Carpet Champs



## RTB (Mar 27, 2002)

All right people, it's that time of the year again and once again Stockton RC Raceway will be hosting the ROAR Region 12 On-road and Oval Carpet Champs the weekend of November 5th, 6th & 7th. Last year we saw some of the best racing action of the year and this year should be no different. Will last years champions return to defend their titles? Will we see another finish like we saw in he 12th mod main? This should be one awesome race so don’t miss it. 
Novak Electronics will be one of our race sponsors as Stockton RC Raceway is promoting a new brushless class for the 2004-2005 season. The class will feature 4-wd 10th scale chassis with sports car bodies and rubber tires. Novak will be supporting the race with a loaner program. More information to follow on this demonstration class

Schedule:
Friday Nov. 5th - open practice. Doors will open at 12:00 pm and the track will close at 7:00 pm and the doors at 8:00 pm.

Saturday Nov. 6th - Doors open at 7:00 am with open practice until 10:00 am, drivers meeting at 10:15 am and three rounds of qualifying to start at 10:30 am.

Sunday Nov. 7th – Doors open at 7:00 am with open practice until 10:00 am, drivers meeting 10:15 and one round of qualifying and single mains to start at 10:30 am. Qualifying for Sunday will be resorted based on Saturdays qualifying times
Practice will be rotated between the oval and road course every hour on the hour for 15 min oval session all day Friday and during practice on Saturday and Sunday 

Classes:
Touring Rookie
Touring Stock
Touring 19-Turn
Touring Modified
GT Brushless
12th Scale Stock
12th Scale Modified
Oval Stock
Oval 19-Turn
Oval Modified.

Rules:
- The only traction sauce allowed at Stockton RC Raceway is TQ Orange and will be available at the track for sale.
- All Touring classes to be run on rubber tires except for Modified Touring which will be a foam tire class.
- Touring 19-Turn. No adjustable timing motors. All motors must have locked end bells with timing locked at 24 deg. No hound wound arms. 2 & 4 mag motors allowed. The only motors that I am currently aware of that meet these qualifications are the Reedy Spec 19’s, Chameleon 2 and Top Can 19T based motors.
- All Touring 19-Turn and Touring Stock class contestants cars are subject to impound and motor teardown at the race directors discretion. 
- Brushless class will be Novak SS5800, rubber tires and sports car bodies. TC bodies will be allowed for this race. 5 min. heats and 7 min mains. Their will be a limited number of loaner systems available for the race

Entry Fees:
40.00$ for the first class and 10.00$ for each additional class.
Sign-ups will be taken at the track.
Awards for the top 3 in all classes.

I hope to see you all at the 2004 ROAR Region 12 Carpet Champs next month. For more info check www.stocktonrcraceway.com or email me at [email protected]

Ruben


----------

